# Corsair H60 bei Gehäuse ohne Platz für 120mm Lüfter?



## Krabbat (23. Mai 2011)

*Corsair H60 bei Gehäuse ohne Platz für 120mm Lüfter?*

Hallo an alle,
hab das Gehäuse Codegen Briza 6099-CA, was keinen Platz für einen 120mm Lüfter, wie er z.B. bei der Corsair H60 Wasserkühlung zu finden ist, hat.
Dennoch bin ich gerade so am überlegen oder liebäugeln, ob ich mir so eine wasserkühlung zulegen sollte. Damit soll meine zukünftige CPU (i5 2500k/i7 2600k/amd bulldozzer) gekühlt werden.
Natürlich soll die Cpu übertaktet werden (wie weit weiß ich noch nicht aber hab z.B. gelesen, dass die h60 nen i7 2600k auch bei 5,2ghz kühlen kann, wobei ich !allerhöchstens! 5ghz machen werde).
Die Frage ist jetzt zunächst: macht das grundsätzlich sinn mit der h60 und noch wichtiger: macht das sinn, wenn das gehäuse eigendlich gar keinen platz für den 120mm lüfter hat, der ja direkt an eine außenwand des häuses soll (evtl. direkt nach oben gerichtet unterm dach des gehäuses). Das Gehäuse hat grundsätzlich zu allen seiten so kleine luftlöcher (siehe bild) 
Es wäre für mich wichtig zu wissen ob diese nicht direkt für einen lüftereinsatz konzipierten luftlöcher die kühlleistung beeinträchtigen, weil vielleicht der luftstrom behindert wird.
Normalerweise sind die löcher ja gößer und die verbindungen dazwischen kleiner, sodass nicht so viel im weg ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Bild: das ist das dach des gehäuses (also oben), das blaue ist ein vorinstallierter 80mm lüfter, der müsste dann ja weg und stattdessen der 120er mit dem kühlblock dahin, dieser kunststoffeinsatz von innen, der den 80mm platz festlegt, würde ich dann rausnehmen (oder nen 120mm loch reinschneiden), am gehäuse selbst müsste man wahrscheinlich vier löcher bohren, damit man von oben die vier befestigungsschrauben für die h60 kühlung reindrehen kann.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, denn grundsätzlich hätte die wakü ja schon den vorteil, dass die kühlung eben so sitzt, dass die abwärme direkt aus dem gehäuse gepustet wird und nicht erst ins gehäuse kommt.

Nebenbei: Reicht das Corsair VX550Watt Netzteil eigendlich aus, um OC auf 5Ghz beim i7 2600k zu berteiben? drann hängen noch 1 gtx 560Ti, 2 dvd laufwerke, mb, ram, hdd, ssd, und 3 gehäuselüfter. Oder bräuchte ich da was stärkeres?

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## <BaSh> (23. Mai 2011)

1. I7@5Ghz wird sicher nicht 24/7 tauglich sein. Maximal würde ich 4.5 angehen. Zu deinem Problem: ohne 120iger Lüfterlöcher wird es schwer werden, ohne Luftstau vernünftig zu kühlen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60 bei Gehäuse ohne Platz für 120mm Lüfter?*

Wenn du den Rahmen unter dem Lochblech entfernst, dann würde ein 120er da genauso gut/schlecht arbeiten, wie jetzt der 80er. Generell ist Lochblech mit so wenig Loch und soviel Blech aber ein ordentlichtes Hinterniss und Quell vieler Verwirbelungen/Geräusche.

Im weiteren bitten den
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html
benutzen.


----------

